
For the first time in history more than half the world is middle-class - robg
http://www.economist.com/specialreports/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13063298
======
josefresco
"In China, for example, $3,000 a year may be enough in Chongqing or Chengdu,
big cities in the west, but not in Beijing or Shanghai. So defining the middle
class in absolute terms is hard."

Which is why articles like this are mostly crap.

------
tokenadult
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=482717>

The automated filter for detecting duplicate submissions doesn't always work.

